# Onedrive upload constantly requires manual intervention



## ssilvermuk (Oct 21, 2014)

Having recently decided to use Onedrive as a backup medium, I now find that rather than solving a problem, I have just created a new one.

I am trying to synchronise several hundred gigabytes of data to the service. Great idea, apart from the fact that I can't leave it unattended. It does a small percentage of the upload, and then decides to stick indefinitely on a random file. If I pause and then restart the sync, it carries on for another x% until it decides to stick again. Note: there is nothing wrong with the files that it chooses to stick on. Once they are freed up (by pausing and restarting), they upload fine, and can be opened as normal.

The PC I'm running on is extremely well-maintained, and has no problems. Uploads to Dropbox and iCloud run smoothly.

I've been through the Microsoft-recommended diagnostics, and have run the troubleshooter. Nothing helps. Microsoft suipport is no use here; all the want to do is sell me a contract so that they can access the PC remotely. Frustration levels are now extremely high. What should have take at most a couple of days has still not been completed after almost a week, as I just don't have the time to sit by the computer and watch it do it's thing.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If Dropbox and iCloud run smoothly, then just use that. 
Other then that, you can install teracopy. this program allows you to copy large amounts of data without loosing connection. If it does loose connection, you can restart it without having to start from the beginning.


----------

